# New Piano Solo



## christina (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey! I'm a Junior composition major and I've written this piano solo that I would love to get some feedback on! So if you're interested give it a listen and let me know what you think! Thanks!


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

A wonderful composition played with a great deal of talent.


----------



## christina (Jan 24, 2013)

BlazeGlory said:


> A wonderful composition played with a great deal of talent.


Thank You very much! My composition professor was actually the one who performed it for me. She is extremely talented. I can only hope to be able to play as well as she can some day.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

A pleasant piece. I liked the overall flow and sense of time. Some of the higher register passages seemed a little "off" to me, but that could easily be a recording issue (as in the microphone used to record, not the performance).

Well done.


----------

